# green hair algae



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

How to encourage the growth of green hair algae?


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I dont really know much about "green hair algae", but i have a suggestion. If you already have this in your tank i would give it as much natural sunlight as possible. If you don't already have it in your tank you might want to find a source that you could acquire it from. Such as a piece from a friends tank that has it. Or something like that. Hope this helps.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Tap water can contain high levels of nitrate, ammonia, phosphates and other elements that contribute to hair algae growth. Many of these elements are added to tap water intentionally as rust preventives or for other reasons beneficial for human consumption. Many hobbyists fail to realize this and unfortunately, this alone can be a major source of nutrients that cause excessive hair algae growth. But, if in your case, you want to _encourage_ this, then by all means...take advantage of the info. Good luck!


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

i have some in my tank and am trying my hardest to get rid of it. The most common cause is too much nitrate and phosphorus, i believe that you can buy them as supplements (for people who keep fishless tanks). Try keeping your lights on for 24/7, do as little water changes as possible, and leave rotting food in your tank.


----------

